
Monitoring Weekly newsletter - obfuscurity_
http://weekly.monitoring.love/
======
dozzie
> Okay, sign me up!

Uhm... No? I don't know your newsletter's quality. Where's the archive?

~~~
obfuscurity_
It's a brand new newsletter from two community menbers who also happen to be
authors of two O'Reilly monitoring books, the creator of Monitorama, and a
long-time maintainer of the Graphite project. You don't have to believe me but
we're going to do our best to release a top-notch collection of monitoring-
related stories. We don't have an archive yet but we intend to.

